
The Decaf Pouch: A Little Pouch That Decaffeinates Any Cup of Coffee - troydavis
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/decafino/the-decaf-pouch-a-bold-new-way-to-decaf
======
ebg13
Is that a bag of montmorillonite?[1] Is this to see how much coffee hipsters
will pay for dirt?

[1] -
[https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/pdf/10.1080/09168451.2017.13...](https://www.tandfonline.com/doi/pdf/10.1080/09168451.2017.1340087)
"Caffeine adsorption of montmorillonite in coffee extracts"

~~~
troydavis
I don't have any firsthand knowledge, but it was created by a group of
chemical engineering graduates who have been prototyping it for 2-3 years:

Interviews: [https://www.coffeeloversradio.com/clr-e117-decaf-coffee-
has-...](https://www.coffeeloversradio.com/clr-e117-decaf-coffee-has-never-
tasted-this-good/), [https://seattlecoffeescene.com/decaf-coffee-get-really-
inter...](https://seattlecoffeescene.com/decaf-coffee-get-really-interesting-
tasty-seattles-decafino/) (2017)

Tweets from one of their advisors, a UW Chemical Engineering professor:
[https://twitter.com/lilopozzo/status/874342896798846976](https://twitter.com/lilopozzo/status/874342896798846976),
[https://twitter.com/lilopozzo/status/1102031606233980928](https://twitter.com/lilopozzo/status/1102031606233980928)

~~~
ebg13
From the kickstarter page under "How Does it Work?":

> _" The Decaf Pouch is full of beads that are made of a natural mineral that
> attracts and binds caffeine. Through a physical process called adsorption,
> the caffeine molecules stick to the beads."_

Yeah. Read my linked paper. The kickstarter photo certainly looks a lot like
the primary component in most cat litter. Bentonite/montmorillonite is amazing
stuff, but it's not amazing enough to buy in tiny pouches at a premium instead
of by the kilo.

